# static IPs with NetworkManager in multiple WLANs?

## jakob-andreas

hi and good evening,

i have a new horstbox (wlan router, dsl-modem, ...) and 4 computers that use the internet connection of the horstbox in my lan. the horstbox is configured to be a dhcp-server and the access point of my wlan. now i want to disable the dhcp-server and use static ips in my lan. this should not be the problem.

BUT: i use my laptop at the university and the wlan there (with dhcp), and i also use the wlan at home. so i decided to use the (k)networkmanager. my question is now, how can is set up / configure my wlan-device that it will use the correct configuration in the correct wlan? and how can i configure networkmanager to use a hidden essid?

thanks for all hints, tipps and tricks!

jakob

----------

## aidanjt

I don't know about networkmanager, but I know gentoo's net initscript and wpa_supplicant can handle per-ssid configurations.  Perhaps if you set these, networkmanager will know what to make of them.

----------

## jakob-andreas

ok, i found the per-essid-configuration in the gentoo handbook. this is what i have done:

```

modules=("wpa_supplicant")

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_myssid=("192.168.1.3 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255")

routes_myssid=("default via 192.168.1.1")

dns_servers_myssid=("192.168.1.1")

config_universityssid=("dhcp")

```

and it works for my network when i manually start /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 and set wlan0 up with ifconfig. but networkmanager cannot connect to my wlan.

have i to define something i don't know or seems it to be impossible?

thanks!

----------

## jakob-andreas

ok, i simply removed networkmanager from the bootlevels and let wlan0 start at boot-time. now the wpa_supplicant starts directly and it seems taht i am connected to the correct acces point.

is there a way to check where i am connected?

jakob

----------

